# Koulibaly vs Manolas



## kolao95 (25 Aprile 2016)

Confronto tra i due che reputo i migliori centrali della Serie A insieme a Barzagli, Miranda e Bonucci, e sicuramente i due più moderni. Il senegalese lo scorso anno aveva mostrato grandi doti fisiche, ma anche limiti sia tecnici (molto scoordinato negli interventi) sia tattici (letture dell'azione e del tempo dell'anticipo non sempre perfetti), che mentali (ogni tanto si concedeva qualche calo di concentrazione di troppo) che però quest'anno, soprattutto grazie alla cura Sarri, è riuscito a eliminare. Il greco invece aveva già stupito tutti lo scorso anno e quest'anno, soprattutto con l'avvento di Spalletti, si è consacrato. Entrambi sono molto forti fisicamente, bravissimi sia a coprire la profondità (in questo aspetto preferisco Manolas), che nel duello propriamente fisico (qui meglio Koulibaly). Sono entrambi fortissimi nell'anticipo e nelle chiusure, mentre nell'1vs1 sono praticamente insuperabili. Nella marcatura pura qualche difetto lo hanno mostrato (più Manolas), ma in definitiva l'unica pecca che, a mio avviso, hanno è in fase di impostazione, avendo entrambi dei piedi non buonissimi. 
Personalmente preferisco Manolas, se non altro perché il greco mi dà più garanzie essendo al secondo anno in cui è al top, mentre il napoletano, come ho detto, nel primo anno aveva mostrato grossi limiti.
Voi chi preferite?


----------



## Hammer (25 Aprile 2016)

Personalmente anche io preferisco Manolas. Koulibaly ha avuto un miglioramento esponenziale rispetto all'anno scorso, ma a volte ha dei cali di concentrazione evidenti.


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Aprile 2016)

due che si completerebbero alla perfezione, personalmente preferisco manolas perche ha più eleganza però sono due top nel ruolo


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Aprile 2016)

Io forse Koulibaly, è più incisivo negli 1vs.1, non solo non si fa saltare ma molto spesso ruba proprio il pallone.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Aprile 2016)

A mio parere il miglior centrale della serie a è miranda. Un signore dell'area di rigore. Fortissimo di testa, in marcatura ed in uscita palla al piede. Intelligentissimo tatticamente. Il salto di qualità l'inter in fase difensiva lo ha fatto con il brasiliano. E dire che per anni il milan lo ha monitorato ai tempi del san paolo ma non se ne fece alcunchè .Non voglio però avvelenare ulteriormente io mio povero fegato quindi mi impongo di non rievocare. Miranda comunque per me è superiore anche a bonucci e barzagli. In ottica futura i migliori sono i due citati da te. Koulibaly è quello cresciuto di più : insuperabile nell'uno contro uno e nell'andare a prendere la punta anche in mezzo al campo. Quest'anno mi ha stupito molto per come fa partire l'azione da dietro con passaggi mai banali ma spesso in verticale e di prima. Si vede la mano di Sarri. Manolas si è confermato ai suoi livelli, fortissimo in marcatura e velocissimo nei recuperi. Prenderei comunque un ipotetico scarto tra i due vista la bontà del materiale a disposizione.


----------



## kolao95 (26 Aprile 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> A mio parere il miglior centrale della serie a è miranda. Un signore dell'area di rigore. Fortissimo di testa, in marcatura ed in uscita palla al piede. Intelligentissimo tatticamente. Il salto di qualità l'inter in fase difensiva lo ha fatto con il brasiliano. E dire che per anni il milan lo ha monitorato ai tempi del san paolo ma non se ne fece alcunchè .Non voglio però avvelenare ulteriormente io mio povero fegato quindi mi impongo di non rievocare. Miranda comunque per me è superiore anche a bonucci e barzagli. In ottica futura i migliori sono i due citati da te. Koulibaly è quello cresciuto di più : insuperabile nell'uno contro uno e nell'andare a prendere la punta anche in mezzo al campo. Quest'anno mi ha stupito molto per come fa partire l'azione da dietro con passaggi mai banali ma spesso in verticale e di prima. Si vede la mano di Sarri. Manolas si è confermato ai suoi livelli, fortissimo in marcatura e velocissimo nei recuperi. Prenderei comunque un ipotetico scarto tra i due vista la bontà del materiale a disposizione.



Oddio Manolas fortissimo in marcatura (quella pura, intendo) non troppo, eh. Anche mercoledì si è perso Belotti causando poi il rigore e anche l'anno scorso fece qualche errore da questo punto di vista.
Per il resto sì, Miranda secondo me è un gran difensore, l'unico difetto che gli si può trovare è che è piuttosto lento.


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Aprile 2016)

Manolas, lo adoro.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Aprile 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Oddio Manolas fortissimo in marcatura (quella pura, intendo) non troppo, eh. Anche mercoledì si è perso Belotti causando poi il rigore e anche l'anno scorso fece qualche errore da questo punto di vista.
> Per il resto sì, Miranda secondo me è un gran difensore, l'unico difetto che gli si può trovare è che è piuttosto lento.



Nell'1vs1 manolas è fortissimo. Esplosivo nello scatto e forte sulle gambe. Ha una costituzione fisica particolare e alla sua altezza aggiunge un'esplosività notevole. Poche volte l'ho visto perdersi l'uomo . A volte è successo però non dimentichiamo che Manolas interpreta il ruolo in maniera moderna come pochi fanno in italia. A volte si ritrova a metà campo ad aggredire il centravanti avversario e raramente lo fa girare e ,comunque, quando accade, in velocità non si fa superare mai. Le situazioni per le marcature da fermo sono un capitolo a se : trovo ci sia a livello generale un peggioramento. A volte vedo il difensore di turno perdere il suo uomo in maniera banale. La vecchia scuola italiana inorridisce dinanzi tali errori. Non so da che dipenda, forse da un contesto tecnico- tattico che dalle giovanili non porta a curare tale principio. Io ai miei ragazzini della scuola calcio ( sono istruttore di base per passione ) insegno a giocare ad uomo. Trovo sia imprescindibile per imparare la tecnica di base , in fase di possesso e non possesso. Del resto la marcatura a zona non è altro un'applicazione della marcatura a uomo dentro la zona ergo se non sai marcare sei fregato. 
Relativamente al rigore procurato da manolas contro il toro ti voglio far notare che il greco cerca il suo uomo, fisicamente lo vuole controllare e sentire perchè in quelle situazioni devi letteralmente 'sentire' il tuo avversario. Poi belotti è scaltro a farsi cadere e manolas paga a caro prezzo il suo ritardo nella lettura. Ecco l'errore : ha letto tardi la situazione. In questo fondamentale per esempio è fortissimo barzagli mentre trovo molto scarsi zapata e mexes che sistematicamente perdono distanze e uomo.


----------



## rossovero (27 Aprile 2016)

Preferisco Manolas. Mi aveva già impressionato al Mondiale


----------



## kolao95 (27 Aprile 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Le situazioni per le marcature da fermo sono un capitolo a se : trovo ci sia a livello generale un peggioramento. A volte vedo il difensore di turno perdere il suo uomo in maniera banale. La vecchia scuola italiana inorridisce dinanzi tali errori. Non so da che dipenda, forse da un contesto tecnico- tattico che dalle giovanili non porta a curare tale principio. .



Proprio questo intendevo per 'marcatura pura': trovarsi a difendere l'uomo nella propria area. Per il resto trovo che Manolas sia un fenomeno nel difendere in avanti, essendo mostruoso nell'anticipo, nell'1vs1 e nel difendere la profondità grazie a un'accelerazione mostruosa di cui dispone.
Comunque da quello che hai detto direi che sei un seguace di Bielsa, Sampaoli e Gasperini


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Aprile 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Proprio questo intendevo per 'marcatura pura': trovarsi a difendere l'uomo nella propria area. Per il resto trovo che Manolas sia un fenomeno nel difendere in avanti, essendo mostruoso nell'anticipo, nell'1vs1 e nel difendere la profondità grazie a un'accelerazione mostruosa di cui dispone.
> Comunque da quello che hai detto direi che sei un seguace di Bielsa, Sampaoli e Gasperini



Io adoro Gasperini!! Il suo gioco ad uomo mi esalta. La marcatura ad uomo fa storcere il naso a molti però , pensaci, quanti allenatori accettano che il proprio difensore centrale giochi l'1vs1 con la punta avversaria??? Pochissimi. La maggior parte difende a zona o con una zona mista per creare raddoppi sistematici e gabbie per gli avversari. La marcatura ad uomo però è perfetta per soffocare il gioco avversario alla base e ci vuole coraggio per applicarla. Checchè se ne dica il gioco ad uomo va di pari passo con la tecnica perchè ogni singolo calciatore migliora in fase di non possesso e in fase di possesso. In ogni fase di gioco il calciatore deve sapere esattamente ciò che va fatto : chiusura delle linee di passaggio, postura del corpo, marcatura per non far trasfomare una situazione di palla 'coperta' in 'scoperta', sono tutte situazioni che il gioco ad uomo migliora. Non sarà un caso se sotto la cura gasp i calciatori migliorano e crescono anche come personalità. La zona ti sottrae responsabilità , il gioco ad uomo chiede qualcosa a tutti. In spagna è un gioco molto applicato perchè si predilige la tecnica del singolo alla tattica. Morale della favola : il gioco a zona esasperato nelle giovanili ha prodotto atleti meno pronti.


----------



## kolao95 (27 Aprile 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io adoro Gasperini!! Il suo gioco ad uomo mi esalta. La marcatura ad uomo fa storcere il naso a molti però , pensaci, quanti allenatori accettano che il proprio difensore centrale giochi l'1vs1 con la punta avversaria??? Pochissimi. La maggior parte difende a zona o con una zona mista per creare raddoppi sistematici e gabbie per gli avversari. La marcatura ad uomo però è perfetta per soffocare il gioco avversario alla base e ci vuole coraggio per applicarla. Checchè se ne dica il gioco ad uomo va di pari passo con la tecnica perchè ogni singolo calciatore migliora in fase di non possesso e in fase di possesso. In ogni fase di gioco il calciatore deve sapere esattamente ciò che va fatto : chiusura delle linee di passaggio, postura del corpo, marcatura per non far trasfomare una situazione di palla 'coperta' in 'scoperta', sono tutte situazioni che il gioco ad uomo migliora. Non sarà un caso se sotto la cura gasp i calciatori migliorano e crescono anche come personalità. La zona ti sottrae responsabilità , il gioco ad uomo chiede qualcosa a tutti. In spagna è un gioco molto applicato perchè si predilige la tecnica del singolo alla tattica. Morale della favola : il gioco a zona esasperato nelle giovanili ha prodotto atleti meno pronti.



Per attuare una marcatura a uomo però c'è bisogno di giocatori prestanti fisicamente e soprattutto di giocatori che capiscano i tempi con il quale seguire l'uomo di riferimento, altrimenti sei costretto a fare delle scalate che coinvolgono tutta la squadra e di conseguenza rischi di lasciare buchi enormi, difatti solitamente lo stesso Gasperini lascia un uomo (solitamente il difensore centrale della difesa a 3) libero da marcature, che possa coprire eventuali errori dei compagni. Secondo me è un sistema che viene utilizzato poco perché molto molto rischioso che ti espone a figuracce se non è attuato con i tempi giusti.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Aprile 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Per attuare una marcatura a uomo però c'è bisogno di giocatori prestanti fisicamente e soprattutto di giocatori che capiscano i tempi con il quale seguire l'uomo di riferimento, altrimenti sei costretto a fare delle scalate che coinvolgono tutta la squadra e di conseguenza rischi di lasciare buchi enormi, difatti solitamente lo stesso Gasperini lascia un uomo (solitamente il difensore centrale della difesa a 3) libero da marcature, che possa coprire eventuali errori dei compagni. Secondo me è un sistema che viene utilizzato poco perché molto molto rischioso che ti espone a figuracce se non è attuato con i tempi giusti.


Esatto!!! Hai colto alla perfezione. E' molto difficile da applicare. Però se si trovano i tempi giusti si diventa anche molto imprevedibile. Nella mia idea di calcio tutti devono saper difendere e attaccare. Se il mio difendente viene 'tirato' fuori posizione da una marcatura, automaticamente il buco lasciato viene coperto da un compagno di squadra. Trovo inconcepibile però che in squadra ci siano elementi che non sappian calciare verso la porta o giocare la palla. Il gioco ad uomo è quella fase di gioco in cui si deve andare alti alla riconquista della palla, per soffocare il gioco avversario. Pressare alti non vuol dire esser offensivi ma vuol dire esser difensivi da subito. Del resto la fase difensiva inizia solo quando si attacca l'avversario, fin quando non si avrà il coraggio di attaccare si potrà solo indietreggiare coi singoli e di conseguenza di reparto. Il gioco che attuava conte alla juve ad esempio nel primo biennio è il mio prototipo di calcio. Quando però si è in fase di possesso i ritmi li detta la 'mia' squadra con un possesso palla orizzontale( per respirare ) e verticale per fare male. Gli inserimenti devono esser continui e variegati per non dar punti di riferimento alla linea difensiva. Non si attacca la porta ma la linea difensiva. Quindi per questo tipo di gioco la prestanza la richiedo solo ai difensori centrali ma è ancor più necessaria la velocità e , ancor prima, la tecnica. E per tecnica non intendo la rabona : quella è roba da circo. Per tecnica intendo la trasmissione della palla, il controllo orientato, la padronanza nella gestione della palla. Il mio prototipo di calciatore è in tal senso marek hamsik. Sa fare tutto. E che controlli orientati tra le linee : primo controllo che gli consente già di vedere il gioco frontalmente alla porta avversaria. Fin quando la palla la ho in non la hanno gli avversari. E poi ricorda ciò che insegna zeman : 'ai miei calciatori ci piace attaccare!!'. Il gioco d'attacco entusiasma di più il calciatore. Il sistema è poco usato per carenza di qualità e di personalità. Scusa se ti ho tediato con questioni tattiche e tecniche.


----------



## kolao95 (27 Aprile 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Esatto!!! Hai colto alla perfezione. E' molto difficile da applicare. Però se si trovano i tempi giusti si diventa anche molto imprevedibile. Nella mia idea di calcio tutti devono saper difendere e attaccare. Se il mio difendente viene 'tirato' fuori posizione da una marcatura, automaticamente il buco lasciato viene coperto da un compagno di squadra. Trovo inconcepibile però che in squadra ci siano elementi che non sappian calciare verso la porta o giocare la palla. Il gioco ad uomo è quella fase di gioco in cui si deve andare alti alla riconquista della palla, per soffocare il gioco avversario. Pressare alti non vuol dire esser offensivi ma vuol dire esser difensivi da subito. Del resto la fase difensiva inizia solo quando si attacca l'avversario, fin quando non si avrà il coraggio di attaccare si potrà solo indietreggiare coi singoli e di conseguenza di reparto. Il gioco che attuava conte alla juve ad esempio nel primo biennio è il mio prototipo di calcio. Quando però si è in fase di possesso i ritmi li detta la 'mia' squadra con un possesso palla orizzontale( per respirare ) e verticale per fare male. Gli inserimenti devono esser continui e variegati per non dar punti di riferimento alla linea difensiva. Non si attacca la porta ma la linea difensiva. Quindi per questo tipo di gioco la prestanza la richiedo solo ai difensori centrali ma è ancor più necessaria la velocità e , ancor prima, la tecnica. E per tecnica non intendo la rabona : quella è roba da circo. Per tecnica intendo la trasmissione della palla, il controllo orientato, la padronanza nella gestione della palla. Il mio prototipo di calciatore è in tal senso marek hamsik. Sa fare tutto. E che controlli orientati tra le linee : primo controllo che gli consente già di vedere il gioco frontalmente alla porta avversaria. Fin quando la palla la ho in non la hanno gli avversari. E poi ricorda ciò che insegna zeman : 'ai miei calciatori ci piace attaccare!!'. Il gioco d'attacco entusiasma di più il calciatore. Il sistema è poco usato per carenza di qualità e di personalità. Scusa se ti ho tediato con questioni tattiche e tecniche.



Tranquillo, a me piace discutere di queste cose. Anzi, quando vuoi ci facciamo una chiacchieratina su questi temi. 
Fine OT.


----------



## Ian.moone (28 Aprile 2016)

koulibaly è migliorato molto ma a volte ha dei buchi di concentrazione e fa errori grossolani.
miranda è un top ma vecchio (certo che a quel prezzo potevamo prenderlo noi), manolas mi piace molto.
barzagli è vecchio, per me regge ancora un anno a fatica.
bonucci non lo digerisco proprio.


----------

